# Hunting in South Carolina



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

I am looking forward to the upcoming season. Last season was unsuccessful for me sadly. I am wondering if any of you fellow P&S South Carolinians want to get together and hunt this year. I have lived here 6 years now and just got back into hunting this past year. I have seen small spike horns & does which I let walk. Looking for some help in finding decent places to hunt as well as making some new friends. Let me know if you're interested and we'll figure something out.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

kill all the does....you wont hurt the population none


went to take down a tree stand today and put it up in a different area today, took more work than I thought getting it down, will go back tomorrow to put it up, got about 80lbs of apples that need to be put out, will put them out with a camera and see what happens.

IF he made it and is around from spring of this year to now, got a (more than likely) BIG 6pter that needs to be killed. He's been a 6 the past two years atleast, figure two years in a row and he's destined to be a 6. He was about the same width last year as the year before but just put on a little mass. Farmer showed me one of his sheds today.


----------



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

Is it better to take older does or the young ones? I can't take too many deer because my family would never use it all. So harvesting one or two is more responsible for me. But one nice buck would sure be nice.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I am right down the street and I would gladly help you get rid of some of your venison. Me and my wife love it. Take you on a boat ride for some, when I find time 

I dont hunt but my dad does, he has land in upstate NY where those big boys grow. I was going to go on a hog hunt this year with a budy but never made it.


----------



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

Big Worm said:


> I am right down the street and I would gladly help you get rid of some of your venison. Me and my wife love it. Take you on a boat ride for some, when I find time
> 
> I dont hunt but my dad does, he has land in upstate NY where those big boys grow. I was going to go on a hog hunt this year with a budy but never made it.


Sounds great to me! It would be nice to make some new friends around here. And you're right about Upstate NY. I grew up there right at the foothills of the Adirondack mountains. The deer from home are giants in comparison. If ya don't mind me asking: where is his land? 

I too, was also going to go on a hog hunt but my girlfriend's father and I could never find the time. It sounds pretty exciting hunting an animal that'll rip you to shreds..

Gotta put it back on my "bucket list"


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

take the older ones when you get the chance....its just about as hard to kill a 5.5y/o doe as it is a buck.....and the does that age probably outnumber bucks that age 3 to 1....if that tells u anything


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Taking either young or old does are just fine, I prefer to shoot the young ones as the older ones are already good mothers and know how to survive. Plus they're nice and tender.  

Getting some of the does out will lower the competition for food, make the bucks have to move more to find a parter during the rut (letting you have a better chance of seeing him) ect, ect, ect. It's a good idea. 

Good luck, I need to get some food plots started for the late season. Got an excellent dove field almost ready, can't wait.


----------

